# discos duros (Recuperacion de sectores, boot y data)



## Ianc (Ene 7, 2008)

que programa o programas puedo usar para reparar sectores, boot y data de un disco duro interno....


----------



## Elvic (Ene 7, 2008)

depende que tan severo sea el daño de lo sectores para que sea posible reparar con un software


pero este trae muchas herramientas, para haber que le puedes lograr

*Hiren's Boot CD*

http://files.9down.com:8080/HBCD_v9.0_www.9down.com.rar


----------



## Ianc (Ene 7, 2008)

el disco electronicamente esta bien....tiene el boot bloqueado y los archivos estan en una particion...he utilizado varios programas pero solo se ven no los puedo sacar de la particion...tratare con el programa que me mandas gracias Elvic...


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 15, 2008)

Todo depende del tipo de daño que posee tu disco..si es físico es muy dificil recuperar algo..(casi imposible)
Si es un error logico bueno tambien tendria que ver que tan severo es..o puedes probar reemplazando esos archivos dañados..es decir extraerlos desde otra Pc e introducirlos en la tuya.

O puedes buscar programas en las paginas de las empresas que los construyen..alli siempre se suele encontrar programas muy utiles para lo que tu necesitas..

Podrias dar las marcas de los discos..y algunas otras especificaciones?

Saludos!


----------

